
Shoppyst: A shopping inspiration and discovery community. - Shoppyst
http://www.shoppyst.com
======
Shoppyst
Shoppyst is looking for beta testers to sign up. We just got featured on
Betalist.com
[http://betalist.com/startups/shoppyst](http://betalist.com/startups/shoppyst)

